# Zalman z11 Plus or enforcer



## Anthony Frandi (Nov 28, 2013)

which one is better between these 2 cases? answer with reason so i can decide the better case


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 28, 2013)

enforcer, support long graphic card. i like the design (less plastic) and more compact


----------



## Hood (Nov 28, 2013)

The CM Storm Enforcer is much better looking (Z11 Plus is butt-ugly IMO).  The CM case also has a removable/rotatable drive cage instead of the fixed cage in the Z11, easier to fit long video card and water cooling rads/pumps.  Worth the extra $10.


----------

